

How to Scale Change - gatsby
http://firstround.com/article/The-One-Thing-Every-Leader-Needs-to-Learn-How-to-Scale-Change

======
irickt
Contrasting opinion here:
[http://blog.asmartbear.com/delegation.html](http://blog.asmartbear.com/delegation.html)

"The trouble with this form of delegation is it results in a team that is not
materially better than the founder"

